# Hi from spain !



## savannah (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone....just to introduce myself as a new member of your forum. I have been an avid wild camper for over 25 years, my current van is a Rapido A class 987M....and I LOVE it. Although my husband enjoys the van, work often keeps him busy so I am usually off on my own, usually with at least one of my pomeranians ( not THAT much good as a guard dog LOL ) but I have a good alarm system and have experience of wildcamping carefully....if it feels wrong I move on.
Favourite countries are France and Portugal....so welcoming.....if I can be of any help with quiet little spots to wildcamp in Spain I will be only too pleased....it certainly is not as easy down here ( near Malaga ) but inland there are lots of quiet spots where you wont be bothered by anything other than the local goatherder....so happy responsible wildcamping everyone and looking forward to finding my way around your excellent site,

Lynda


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome, interesting post, looking forward to visit Spain in the future.

Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome savannah, and enjoy the site. Nice area of Spain you live in.

Happy Camping


----------



## Julie798 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola Lynda

Nice to see you here


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 5, 2009)

hi and welcome to the wildys what a useful intro you did


----------



## cipro (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome  nice introduction. Have read on here that Spain
can be difficult and fair share of break-ins


----------



## savannah (Feb 7, 2009)

Thankyou for the warm welcomes !
As for safety in Spain.....my advice is stay away from the motorway services......especially barcelona/alicante  coastal motorways.( and around Madrid )
Come inland and see the REAL Spain.....you will be amazed at how beautiful AND safe it is. I often wildcamp on  my own and have never in 25 years had a problem, but as I said....I am VERY observant and follow the usual precautions and also trust my instincts.
Inland Andalucia is absolutely wonderful....lakes, forests....peace and quiet....a world away from the costas.
Also northern spain is a real favourite with me too.....oh...and the wilds of extramadura......would love to hear from anyone with their favorite places in Spain.....
And then , of course, there is Portugal.....heaven.....
Anyway....enough of my rambling.....off now to wildcamp at the Circuito at Jerez ready for the F1 testing starting monday.....Louis here I come ! LOL

Lynda


----------



## ajs (Feb 7, 2009)

.

 hi banana... welcome 

i is very envious of you touring the iberian hinterlands right now...
think i may well become your neibour this next winter 

 regards
ajs


----------



## savannah (Feb 7, 2009)

will look out for San Cyprian next time I am up there.....LOVE LOVE seeing stork nests on top of poles...got loads of pics of them.....but not there !
I also love Porto Covo....when its not TOO overcrowded !
How about Obidos and Marvao .....takes your breath away....as for the Spanish Costas....no way jose'.....I live only 40 mins inland and only go to the coast when family are there visiting their house.
Avila is somewhere I keep saying I MUST visit.....anywhere good to park up there ?
I cant wait for tomorrow, and after jerez I might wander over to Santa Maria near Cadiz for a couple of days.
Unfortunately I cant sneak more than a week away as I am leaving my husband looking after a litter of pomeranian pups.....so can't really push my luck .....otherwise I would be up into Portugal !!


----------

